# Surgical tape won't come off paw!



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone have any tricks on getting off surgical tape that is stuck to fur on the paw? Heidi got a heartworm test and they put a cotton ball where they drew blood, but they put tape around her paw. This was on Monday and we've tried everything we an think of to get it off (hot water, pulling gently, etc.) Nothing seems to be working and Heidi is very leery of us getting near her paw because she's been hurt when we've tried to pull it off. I've got some of it off, but the rest is really stuck. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you tried something with an oil base?

(just guessing...)


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

****GOO-OFF*** 
its a rather cheap sticky goo remover and works wonderfully, it actually melts the glue. DO NOT SMOKE when applying and as soon as it seeps into the tape, you can lightly peel it off. Once off, lather up the area with shampoo or soap, and you can dip the whole foot into a bucket. Its painless for your dog but you need to be very careful when using it. 

Dan


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

I was doing the Breathe-Rights + Lash glue on my pup, and I applied a squirt of that stuff on a microfibre towel, and lightly rub the goo off inside his ear. He didn't even flinch because it was removed within seconds.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I tried vasoline and baby oil, and it worked! I think it was the vasoline that worked the best. I'll have to get some of that GOO-OFF for future use.

Whew, I'm glad it's off (and Heidi is too!)


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh good, I'm glad you found something that worked!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I can't figure out why they used surgical tape instead of vet wrap? But glad you got if off.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

This is from my friend who shows in breed: Mayo!!!!!!
It works like a charm


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Technostorm****GOO-OFF***
> 
> 
> Dan


Um. No.



> Quote:
> 
> Flammable. Harmful or fatal if swallowed. Vapor harmful. Eye and skin irritant. Contains Xylene. Keep away from heat, sparks, flame and static electricity. Do not expose to heat or store at temperatures above 120 degrees F. Avoid frequent or prolonged skin contact or breathing of vapor. Do not get in eyes. If swallowed, contact physician immediately. Do not induce vomiting. In case of eye contact, flush with water for 15 minutes, seek medical attention immediately. USE ONLY WITH ADEQUATE VENTILATION. Vapor is harmful and eye irritant. Stop use immediately and leave the area if strong odor is noticed or if you experience dizziness, headaches, nausea or eye watering. Intentional misuse by deliberately concentrating and inhaling contents may be harmful or fatal.
> 
> ...


Whole MSDS at: 
http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=brands&id=7015003

There is no way to be sure that you'll be able to wash it all off. Your dog's skin may absorb some. He will lick his paw and may ingest it. This product is dangerous to inhale. Also Xylene has neurological effects.

I can't imagine why anyone would ever put this product on their pet.... or recommend that anyone else do so.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

I don't know??.. I've had success with it and so far its pretty safe when applied with a Q-tip in a small amount.


----------

